# Programa de PC para dibujar circuitos



## albabug (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola a todos, pues mi duda es muy simple y es que estoy buscando algun programa con el que pueda hacer unos diagramas de circuitos electronicos. Solo cuento con el PSpice pero tiene la dificultad de que le faltan muchos integrados, entonces quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera recomendar uno que le puedas tu agregar manualmente circuitos "desconocidos" o que tenga asi varias opciones.
Realmente SOLO me interesa dibujar! No me interesa que haga el análisis del circuito!!

Gracias


----------



## zonadjarn (Dic 14, 2006)

Proteus 6.0......Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 14, 2006)

el EAGLE.


----------



## nes (Ene 2, 2007)

Pedes usar el Orcad 10, tiene una buena cantidad de componentes, creo que es lo que necesitas.

Saludos...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ene 2, 2007)

Hola albabug,

te recomiendo el KICAD es un programa gratuito y muy poderoso,  te paso otro mensaje en donde encuentras más información:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/kicad-software-diseno-electronico-gratis-gpl-637/

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## mabauti (Ene 2, 2007)

yo he probado todos los mencionados y el que mas me agrado es el Eagle, aunque esta limitado a un determinado tamaño. Tambien el Kicad es bueno.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola....conocen algún programa donde SOLO HAGA DIBUJOS, de modo didactico, me explico:
especial para dibujar si es posible que haciendo un click de dibujen las corrientes por mallas
haciendo otro click una etiqueta para poner el sentido y valor de la corriente en un nodo..y cosas asi..
a mi profesor se le ocurrió hace un libro, y le estamos ayudando, con eso ya saben que tipo de programa busco...
ademas también seria de gran ayuda para los informes y demás que tenemos que presentar en la UNI...


----------



## BKAR (Feb 1, 2012)

y cubre todas mis espectativas??
puedo dibujar las mallas y cosas asi de modo DIDACTICO? 
cuanto pesa..?


----------



## jpetatob (Feb 1, 2012)

hola puedes usar el altium en modo squematic.......!!!

Creo que Altium Designer pesa como 4GB.....puedes dibujar lo que desees.........ya que consta de varias librerias y un sin numero de componentes.....y tambien es simulador pero creo que eso te interesa.....


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 1, 2012)

BKAR creo que tu mejor opción es Livewire, es un programa regular para simulación, pero a diferencia de los demás es muy didáctico (incluso está la versión para niños).


----------



## BKAR (Feb 1, 2012)

voy a chekar la versión para niños.... también veo el livewire muy bonito y practico
pero uno mejor específicamente diseñados para dibujar es lo que busco...
que usaran para editar los libros de circuitos electricos??


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2012)

A saber, se puede usar cualquier programa de gráficos/cad como coreldraw, autocad etc..


----------



## dinoelectro (Feb 8, 2012)

Visio 2010 de microcosoft es un programa para dibujo con un amplia libreria de circuitos y simbolos no solo para electronica sino para otras ingenierias como arquitectura diseño y sistemas...

ademas que puedes crear tus propios simbolos, es muy profesional, aunque no es un simulador


----------



## angel olarte (Feb 8, 2012)

te recomiendo que uses este programa    pcb wizard


----------



## BKAR (Feb 12, 2012)

creo que no estoy en condiciones para aprender corel o photoshop por ahora
ahhh!! MUCHA GRACIAS pro el dato dinoelectro 
..viendo un poco el Visio, y sus plantillas para ingenieria de verdad me servira para circuitos y demas trabajos que me dejan en mi uni


----------



## blackoptik (Abr 6, 2012)

puedes revisar el tema de Dibujos de Circuitos y ver como se hacen los dibujos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 6, 2012)

Yo uso el Corel pero tu dices que no puedes aprenderlo. El visio te obliga a aprenderlo tambien. Por otra parte el Live wire y el PCB wizard estan integrados y son fáciles de usar. Pero a mi me guata el CorelDraw porque uso el tamaño que quiero en los componentes y me dibujo la librería a mi gusto, pero claro, hay que saber usarlo. Incluso los PCB los traslado al Corel porque ese programa lo tienen todos los fotocopiadores. En cambio no tienen los de electónica.


----------



## chaires (Abr 9, 2012)

Yo usaria el eagle, es muy bueno para hacer los diseños de los circuitos electronicos
por el simple echo de ser un CAD especializado donde tambien cuentas con la opcion de 
diseñar algun integrado que no este, o descargando la libreria
es muy facil de usar
un saludo

Y para la simulacion usaria el multisim 12 u 11 que estan muy buenos


----------

